# My pretties



## rain- (Dec 16, 2005)

I just took a pretty picture of one of my White Pearl shrimps and I thought that I should show her to you. And maybe some of my Crystal Reds too. 




























They are all living in my 38 gallon planted tank and I think CRS and White Pearls are a great match. Now I am considering putting some fish in too (zebra otos, pygmy cories and maybe a schoal of Sundadanio axelrodi).


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

rain- said:


> I just took a pretty picture of one of my White Pear shrimps and I thought that I should show her to you. And maybe some of my Crystal Reds too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Extremely nice bands on the CRS. Very nice female white pearl...can you post a shot of your tank? What temp and ph you have them?

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## rain- (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks. 

pH 6.5, 4 dGH, 4 dKH, 22-24ºC (~72-75 fahrenheit), NO3 15-20 ppm, PO4 1 ppm, 50-90% WC once a week. 2x70W metal halides, CO2 addition, Seachem Flourish (or Tropica Master Grow), Seachem Flourish Echel, KNO3 and KH2PO4.

These are already month old pictures, but it hasn't changed that much after the pictures were taken (my avatar is a picture of this tank too):


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

rain- said:


> Thanks.
> 
> pH 6.5, 4 dGH, 4 dKH, 22-24ºC (~72-75 fahrenheit), NO3 15-20 ppm, PO4 1 ppm, 50-90% WC once a week. 2x70W metal halides, CO2 addition, Seachem Flourish (or Tropica Master Grow), Seachem Flourish Echel, KNO3 and KH2PO4.
> 
> These are already month old pictures, but it hasn't changed that much after the pictures were taken (my avatar is a picture of this tank too):


WOW!~ The must be happy there.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

I'll second that "Wow!". 

Your tank is gorgeous! I love all the emersed plants - the collection of plants is great too - I see marantas, and spathiphyllums, and some sort of fern. What a cool setup. I'm really impressed!

-Jane


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Wow, Rain, your tank and shrimp are impressive! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

That is an awesome, impressive looking tank!!!
Double WOW!!
Just curious,
Do you have a planting box behind the tank for the plants.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice Rain :clap2: ... They most be in heaven with all that room!


----------



## rain- (Dec 16, 2005)

I sure hope they are enjoying their home, it's a real jungle. 

There is a planting box behind the tank with most of the house plants in it, but some of the foreground house plants are growing from the filter foam plate which is inside the tank and same size as the back wall. I have also some Riccia attached to the part of the plate which is above water line.


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

Really impressive! Care to share some of your tank specs?


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

sigh... =P~

Very nice!!!


----------



## SottyDont (Mar 28, 2005)

lame question, but what kind of sand are you using?


----------



## rain- (Dec 16, 2005)

It's blasting sand (not sharp since it's natural, not crushed), 0,1-0,6 millimetres. I love it and my plants seem to love it too. 

Aquaspot: I wrote something above the tank pictures, is there anything more you would be interested to know?


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

Beautiful shrimp! Love that first picture. I also really love how the plants spill out/into your tank. Reminds me of a petstore I was at recently, where they had turtles in the water and a huge blue hyacinth parrot above


----------

